# Happy Harry needs some good vibes



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Will certainly send up prayers for Harry! It's so hard to watch our fur babies hurt! ♥


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It sure is!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good vibes are definitely coming your way for Happy Harry!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope Harry heals quickly and is back to his ole self soon.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good vibes, jingles and prayers being sent to Happy Harry.
I sure hope the next round of shots puts him back in the pink.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

good vibes coming your way!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing Happy Harry a full recovery! How old is he, what breed horse? 
I had an older Appaloosa years ago and he started being off and had the hock nerves blocked, came to find out, yes, he had arthritis but the problem was, he was going blind. 
Wishing best of luck for the ol boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pray that these shots will help Happy Harry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harry*

Will be praying for Harry!
How old is Harry?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Happy Harry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harry*

Praying for Harry!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending happy thoughts for Happy Harry. Get strong, get well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Harry doing?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is Harry? Has he had another round of injections?

I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harry*

How is sweet Harry doing?
Praying for him!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Harry is back to work and doing great. It took 4 vet visits...should have been taken care of in 2. We changed vets. Going to a show tomorrow more to see if my anxiety is under control. He's working so well, it's hard not to get my hopes up. 

Haven't logged in in a long time. Hope everyone is doing okay, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your anxiety is under control and you and Harry have a wonderful time!


----------

